# Kennt sich jemand mit dem Messinstrument "pgbench" aus oder hat nützliche Links dazu?



## ebruss17 (16. Apr 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei, Informationen nach dem Messinstrument "pgbench" zu suchen. Hat jemand hilfreiche Quellen oder Literatur dazu oder kennt sich da jemand aus? Hat man da eine Web-GUI, wo man das Ganze steuern kann?


----------



## sti (17. Apr 2015)

Öhm. Google?
PostgreSQL: Documentation: devel: pgbench


----------

